# Sakai Knife Festival 2016



## osakajoe (Jan 9, 2016)

Sakai Knife Festival 2016
2016. February 13-14

Anyone going to be around for this? It's not the most exciting festival. Lots of things for sale and you might get to see some of the craftsman you like grinding away for resharpening and hammer demonstrations.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll be around!


... if you buy me a roundtrip plane ticket from Canada to Japan


----------



## osakajoe (Jan 11, 2016)

Sadly I cannot. Can send you pictures if you want


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 11, 2016)

Hehe only joking my friend. If you have time to take photos please post them here!


----------



## Asteger (Jan 11, 2016)

Do you have a link to it, OJ?


----------



## osakajoe (Jan 12, 2016)

Tried searching for a link but I couldn't find one in English or Japanese. Just old links for older festivals.


----------



## Asteger (Jan 12, 2016)

osakajoe said:


> Tried searching for a link but I couldn't find one in English or Japanese. Just old links for older festivals.



Thanks for checking


----------

